# Noch ein paar schlaue Fragen für schlaue Leute



## Berggeist1963 (13 Aug. 2010)

1. Wie nennt man einen Bumerang, der nicht wieder zurück kommt? Stock! 2. Wer hat für Deutschland Fussball gespielt und ist für Belgien Radrennen gefahren? Uwe Seeler und Eddy Merckx. 3. Wie redet ein Bauchredner? Wie ihm der Nabel gewachsen ist. 4. Was ist ein heiliger Büstenhalter? Wenn man hinten aufmacht fallen vorne zwei auf die Knie. 5. Wie vermehren sich Nonnen und Mönche? Durch Zellteilung. 6. Wie nennt man eine Nonne mit 3 Kindern? Klosterfrau aktiv. 7.Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bumsen und Vögeln? Bumsen können nicht fliegen. 8. Woran erkennt man ein schottisches Schiff? Keine Möwen. 9. Woran erkennt man ein italiensiches Flugzeug? An den Haaren unter den Flügeln. 10. Was ist Vergesslichkeit? Wenn man den Geburtstag seines Zwillingsbruders vergisst. 11. Was ist der Gipfel der Reinlichkeit? Wenn der Hausherr die Putzfrau bürstet. 12. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bumsen und Blasen? Schon mal Bumsen unter den Füssen gehabt? 13. Welche drei Worte machen einen Hai glücklich? Mann über Bord! 14. Die letzten Worte eines Briefträgers? Braves Hundchen. 15. Die letzten Worte eines U-Boot-Kommandanten? Hier muss aber unbedingt mal gelüftet werden. 16. Wie lauten die vier Worte, die beim Sex nerven? Bin wieder zurück, Schatz. 17. Welcher Haarfarbe sagt man ewige Treue nach? Weiss. 18. Was ist, wenn ein Auto im Schnee steckenbleibt? Winter. 19. Was fängt mit "P" an und wird steif? Pudding. 20. Warum laufen Dudelsackspieler beim musizieren? Bewegliche Ziele sind schwerer zu treffen.

Ich bitte den Tippfehler am Anfang der Titelzeile zu entschuldigen!


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2010)

klasse


----------



## Miraculix (13 Aug. 2010)

Klasse Zusammenstellung - DANKE dafür Berggeist1963 !!!

...einen hät' ich da auch noch...

21. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Minirock und einem Rasenmäher?
...wer's wissen will, einfach bei beiden mal drunter fassen...


----------



## Berggeist1963 (13 Aug. 2010)

:WOW:! Und noch ein Witzchen über Röcke: "Angeklagter, was haben Sie sich eigentlich dabei gedacht, als Sie der Klägerin einfach so unter ihren Rock griffen?" "Herr Richter, ich dachte, mir frisst ein Pferd aus der Hand.."


----------

